# Boston (and practicing adding photos)



## Niik&Boston (Dec 12, 2011)

Here is Boston and his best friend Boo Kitty.


----------



## Jerry'sMom (May 5, 2009)

What an adorable pair  thanks for posting the pic!


----------



## rokmurphy (Oct 31, 2011)

Lil Boston is so cute!...and Boo Kitty?lmao. Too funny!


----------



## jan896 (Dec 9, 2009)

adorable.... and Frame-Worthy.... welcome to the forum!!


----------



## DonJuan (Jan 10, 2011)

great picture!


----------



## Niik&Boston (Dec 12, 2011)

lol I know Boo Kitty is a strange name (and cat too!) I blame my partner though! and also for the fact the Boston acts like a cat too wanting to climb up when she gets. Thanks so much for the welcome I'm glad I joined


----------



## rms3402 (Dec 2, 2010)

They are adorable together! What a perfect match! Definitely a frame worthy picture!


----------



## elaina (Jul 1, 2008)

they are both so cute  , welcome to chi people !


----------

